# Management hunt for South Africans



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hullo daar!

While visiting one of my clients he asked me to help him out.

He needs local okes to come do some biltong hunting next year.:wink:
Maximum of 4 hunters per group. We will be hunting at the same time that there are internationals hunting but staying in our own camp.

Eland, Blesbuck, B/wildebeest, Impala and perhaps a few others.
I'll confirm exactly which other species are on offer and the pricing.
Bowhunting and rifle hunting is allowed and the ranch is in the Ellisras area.

*Please note: Only female animals are available. 
Male animals will be charged at international trophy prices in U.S Dollars.*


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I'm in. Just say the date. It is of course the ideal time to get a few AT'ers to get together.

Al the best

Engee


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Geez, are "internationals" allowed?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Is a honorary Sout African eventually also a local okes ?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Zhunter1

My client is an outfitter that specialises in internationals, particularly bowhunters.
www.bushafricasafaris.co.za

Frank. I'll see what I can do but can't promise anything. If you're keen on a great South African bowhunt, check out the link above. He's also just brought in a couple of buffalo and they have some Monster kudu bulls running around. I saw a 58" kudu bull on Wednesday morning. There are always a few 60 inchers that fall every year.:tongue:

Take it from someone that visits outfitters for a living. He's got one of the most stunning lodges I've ever seen and the food is unbelievable!:set1_pot:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Take it from someone that visits outfitters for a living. He's got one of the most stunning lodges I've ever seen and the food is unbelievable!:set1_pot:


Craig,

Seems the prices are also unbelievable ( for my ):wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

ASG said:


> Hullo daar!
> 
> 
> *Please note: Only female animals are available.
> Male animals will be charged at international trophy prices in U.S Dollars.*



So, jy moet raak skiet!:zip:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> So, jy moet raak skiet!:zip:


Skiet om dood te maak! Nie om raak te skiet nie!:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*I nodig he dringend a Soide Afrikaans passport !!!*


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

HeHeHe. Frank, in our country it should not be difficult to get if you have a few Euros an know where to go 

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jcdup said:


> HeHeHe. Frank, in our country it should not be difficult to get if you have a few Euros an know where to go
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Johann


Johan,

I tried last year, but the F§$$%%g hot nuts want to much bribe money
To get my bank account by ABSA was expensive enoug:wink:


----------

